# Smoked Beef Liver with Qviews...this was for my wife



## smokey mo (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, I am sorry that I may offend someone with this but I cant stand liver..any kind anyway. I just don't like it.  The taste, the texture or anything about it.  That being said, there are things we do for our spouses.  I love Mrs. Mo more than anything...even smoking food.

OK, here we go.  A neighbor brought us some tongue liver and ox tail.  OK, 2 out of 3 ain't bad.  

My wife loves liver and wanted to try it smoked...I begged and pleaded not to defile the smoker.  No luck.  So Sunday, I rinsed it and put it in a disposable pan and because my thermo is broke on my ECB I think it was about 250*.  Very little coals with a small chunk of plum smoking away.  I let it go for 1 and a half hours. and then chilled it to cook on Monday.  

With the electric knife (works really well for this BTW) cut it very thin and floured it,  cooked down three large yellow onions,  deglazed them with some balsamic vinegar and beef stock.  Moved those to the oven in another pan, then started cooking the liver.  Just til done then layed them on the onions and deglazed the crispies with a good red wine and beef stock for a pan sauce. 

Ok, here you go.








Into the smoker.







Cut thin and ready for the flour dredge.







My wifes plate.  She loved it. A lot and said the smoke was HUGE in the flavor it had.







and this was my plate...you can almost see the liver under all the onions...almost.

Thanks for coming by and checking this out.  Hope you like it.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a new one on me!  Smoked liverwurst (Bratwurst), but not liver itself.  Might have to give that a try.  You were a good sport and for that you get


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2012)

I like liver & onions too, never tried smoking it, but it might be better wrapped in bacon.


----------



## scooper (Jan 10, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I like liver & onions too, never tried smoking it, *but it might be better wrapped in bacon.*




X2.  Anything to kill that liver taste.

This might be one to add for the Mrs. while I smoke a bacon and banana cheeseburger for me!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 10, 2012)

I love chicken liver i got a great  Portuguese recipe chicken liver Peri Peri  But i can't stand beef liver when i was small my Mother Forced me to eat liver "it is good for you she use to say " till today a can't stand the  smell of it.


----------



## scooper (Jan 10, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> But i can't stand beef liver when i was small my Mother Forced me to eat liver "it is good for you she use to say " till today a can't stand the  smell of it.




I got the same speech!  And my older brother loved the stuff, so I didn't stand a chance of getting away with not eating it.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 10, 2012)

same story here chicken good fried and with some gravy,  but mom made me us eat the beef liver and onions cause my stepdad liked them and you ate what mom cooked..lol


----------



## tigerregis (Jan 10, 2012)

Cooked rare it is delicious. I was raised on pork and beef liver cooked until you could resole combat boots with it. Hated it and still do. Now calf's liver is a whole different thing. Soak it in milk, flour it and  fast fry in bacon drippings and onions. Try it and you will like it. Rare(pink in the middle) is my way.


----------



## scooper (Jan 10, 2012)

I did try calves liver many times.  I was sous chef in an old country club for 5 years.  It was on the menu.  We got them in fresh.  I had to trim the silver skin membrane off before slicing them. 

I would scrub my hands in used coffee grounds to get them smell off.  (pre latex glove days) 

The only liver I can stand is chicken liver with a banana slice wrapped in bacon, then burnt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2012)

I love Poultry Liver...But 4 legged animal liver not so much...BUT...Some Eqyptian guys turned me on to Calves liver cut in thin strips then sauteed Medium with Peppers, Onions,Tomato, Parsley, Cumin, Red Pepper Flakes and a Squeeze of Lemon, on a Hoagie Roll...If I didn't watch them make it I would swear I was eating a kicked up, Philly Steak ...Really Good!...JJ


----------

